# Let me explain a little...



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

OK I'll start at the begining... Before I had kids I weighed about 130 #'s. In highschool I held at 110 -115 lbs. When I was pregnant I weighed over 200 #'s, but I was able to lose it without a whole lot of difficulty. When I say lose it I mean I stayed at about 155 or so until I quit drinking Mt. Dew and went to about 135 #'s. Well, then I went through a divorce and started smoking again and dropped to 115 where I stayed and was able to eat whatever I wanted and not gain anything. Well my dd heard that smoking was bad and asked hubby (I remarried) and I to quit. We did, going from 2-3 packs a day for him and 1-2 a day for me to nothing. The weight started piling on. We quit a year ago in November and since then I now weigh 150 #'s. That is 35 #'s in a year. Now I am struggling with 150 #'s. God bless my hubby, he tells me he doesn't care what size I am but a little part of me sure does. I don't look heavy, just that "well she's a mom" look. But I want to be healthy. DD wanted us to quit for our health, but I don't want to get heavy and deal with the diabetes that runs in my family. I guess I just don't know where to start this time. :shrug:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

The best way to start is to look at what you eat every day..
Just keep a food diary for a week and see what your doing. That means every time you put something in your mouth you write it down. Honestly, you arent way overweight, so it wont be as hard as if you were 100 pounds over... I was 120 pounds overweight when I started. Got 80 off, and still trying to get those last 30 or so to go....
So, just try keeping track for awhile, and see what needs to go... maybe your just eating too many starches, sneaking too much sugar, cokes, or something??? Just take it one step at a time, take it off slow, it is easier.. and it stays off better.

And DH never realized I was that overweight, he didnt notice, and still loved me, I think that can be a downfall, it makes it harder to loose.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Another thing I would consider is if you don't get much exercise add something like walking to your routine a few times a week. In 2003 I was able to lose weight and play basketball for the first time since college and walking was the only thing I added to my routine, I walked during lunch each day about 2 miles. That year I was able to play volleyball (have been since college), softball (had to quit a few years earlier because of knee problems due to carrying around too much weight) and basketball for the rec. It was outstanding.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I hear you !!!! I was in the 135 range and smoked a pack a day .........when I quit, I gained !!! Now I am stuck at 150 # !!!!!! I am working out every morning, I cut out all sugery stuff, cut out white breads, pasta , & potatoes.......and drinking a truck load of water a day !!! Was it easier to quit smoking - ?!?!?


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

Sometimes, I start thinkin' is it healthier to smoke and weigh 115, or to not smoke and put on that much weight? I know, nasty habit, and we won't start again, just thinkin' out loud. Just depressing, to not have clothes fit that did a year ago, and when I say not fit, I MEAN cant even get them up past my butt now!!!


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

When I was 15 1/2 and got my driving permit I weighed 200#....it slowly crept up from there...by 2000 I weighed 250....gained 25-30 with my daughter and lost it...quit nursing her and put 20 back on....2004 weight=273# got pregnant with my son...put on 26# repeated the previous routine lost/quit nursing/gained 20....

I am now bouncing around 288....some days the scale will say 282 and others it will say 294.....288 is pretty average....I am so sick of not finding clothes that fit and are cute....

here is my advice even though I dont follow it I know it would work if I just did it

1. if you bite it, write it
2. 64 ounces H2o MINIMUM
3. 30 minutes of mild exercise each day (walking, chores, etc)

my goal is 180 pounds....I got a ways to go

Rachel


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i never topped 200, but i got mighty close with my 3rd child, and haven't lost the excess-she's 8 now, and there's another after her....i've got to lose this...i went from a size 5 to a size 14, now down to a 12, but on my 5'4" frame, it's just too much.....i'm not healthy, and i know i'm not, and i have so many risk factors for diabetes it isn't even funny.....i've started today-we didn't have a big christmas dinner, so no fattening leftovers....less food and more exercise for me....i will lose the weight this year.....


----------

